# 4/10 MMAWeekly Top 10 Rankings



## CroCop#1UFCfan (Dec 31, 2006)

courtesy: MMAWEEKLY.com




> The latest MMAWeekly Rankings were released on Tuesday, April 10th. This system ranks the top ten MMA fighters from all across the world in each of the five major weight classes, as voted on by the MMAWeekly staff.
> 
> The MMAWeekly Rankings are your #1 source for the most up-to-date and complete fighter rankings. The next update of the MMAWeekly Rankings will be published next Tuesday, April 17th.
> 
> ...




Looks about the same, with the exception of the ****ed up welterweight division. LOL, way to go Serra.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sherk needs to be there somewhere


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Looks good to me. Kinda funny seeing Serra as the #1 WW after GSP being on top for so long.*


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with heavy, light-heavy and middleweight but welterweight and lightweight need some fixing.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Silvia as #6?


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Matt Serra jumped from unranked to #1. Now he deserves a profile on MMAForum


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with Kameleon that it's freaky to see Matt Serra at the top of the WW ladder. But he has the belt so I can't really argue. No love for Sherk, but then again these rankings never had any love for him, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*New MMA Top 10 Rankings*

Taken from mmaweekly. 

WTF!



> HEAVYWEIGHT DIVISION (over 205 pounds)
> 
> #1 Heavyweight Fighter in the World: Fedor Emelianenko
> 
> ...


Still no Sherk. Serra is #1?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Are you on Crack Your LHW division picks are way off. Shogun would **** liddell. Liddell is #3 at best. Look at what Jackson did to chuck and then look how shogun raped Jackson.


"Cant take the heat stay out of the kitchen"


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

I have never heard of half those japenese peeps at light weight!! wtf??? sherk would own most of them if not all.

And when i looked at the thread i was like, serra better not be on there....and he is #1 in the world!!

P.S. I am happy Kos is up there


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I cant believe Im saying this but I will be rooting for Hughes to win back his belt. I mean cmon, how the hell can Matt Serra be WW champ. Thats AWFUL!!


----------



## harr3929 (Jan 24, 2007)

Those aren't his picks, they are from mmaweekly.com


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Are you on Crack Your LHW division picks are way off. Shogun would **** liddell. Liddell is #3 at best. Look at what Jackson did to chuck and then look how shogun raped Jackson.
> 
> 
> "Cant take the heat stay out of the kitchen"


It is not who is better but the fight with Rampage was a long time ago Chuck has gotten way beter


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hendo would wipe the floor with that cupcake Rich Franklin!!!


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Taken from mmaweekly.
> 
> WTF!
> 
> ...


There is No way that Serra should be number 1 I will wait for someone to disagree so I can argue with them


----------



## Betland88 (Apr 8, 2007)

I know Sokoudjou has had 2 good wins but i don't think he is the number 5 light heavyweight in the world.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Are you on Crack Your LHW division picks are way off. Shogun would **** liddell. Liddell is #3 at best. Look at what Jackson did to chuck and then look how shogun raped Jackson.
> 
> 
> "Cant take the heat stay out of the kitchen"





Noob.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I cant believe Im saying this but I will be rooting for Hughes to win back his belt. I mean cmon, how the hell can Matt Serra be WW champ. Thats AWFUL!!


He won the title fair and square. In what way is that awful?


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

My middleweight was fairly comparable:

1-Silva
2-Filho
3-Franklin
4-Lindland
5-Marquardt
6-Kampmann
7-Kang
8-Lawler
9-Misaki
10-Okami

I would OBV have Henderson in there, but the rankings are purely by me speculating he fighting at 205.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

ok forget MMAweekyls ratings now. I've respected them for way too long.I understand sherk not being listed because nothing has changed fo rhim...WHO HAS HE BEAT TO GET HIM ON THERE? answer: No one. So that makes sense.


But for serra to take 1st place after just beating GSP...that's a hard one to justify.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> There is No way that Serra should be number 1 I will wait for someone to disagree so I can argue with them


He K GSP TFO, also apparently what looked like made him tap out as well.

He beat everyone's golden boy and made him look bad, he deserves to be #1 until beaten, then we can analyze then.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Fear_Wanderlei said:


> He K GSP TFO, also apparently what looked like made him tap out as well.
> 
> He beat everyone's golden boy and made him look bad, he deserves to be #1 until beaten, then we can analyze then.


Did Nick Diaz not **** Gomi up? Yes Was Gomi thought to be un beatable? Yes Is Diaz the number 1 Lightweight fighter in the world? No. And Nick really did make Gomi tap so if Gomi is over Diaz after there fight GSP should be over Serra after there fight.
U have to be consistant with rankings.
END OF STORY


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> Did Nick Diaz not **** Gomi up? Yes Was Gomi thought to be un beatable? Yes Is Diaz the number 1 Lightweight fighter in the world? No. And Nick really did make Gomi tap so if Gomi is over Diaz after there fight GSP should be over Serra after there fight.
> U have to be consistant with rankings.
> END OF STORY


You're right, and that's why I have Diaz ranked over Gomi.
Trigg ranked over Misaki, and Lawler over Trigg.

NOT END OF STORY


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Regaurdless of the Jackson liddell fight Shogun is still way better than liddell on the ground and standing up. Chuck is lucky striker with heavy hands and he hasn't gotten better he's still the same fighter. The only thing that will be different about the Liddell Jackson fight is going to be the cage which chuck will be able to use to defend takedowns rather than the ropes in pride


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Fear_Wanderlei said:


> You're right, and that's why I have Diaz ranked over Gomi.
> Trigg ranked over Misaki, and Lawler over Trigg.
> 
> NOT END OF STORY


But MMAweekly does not so if they r not consistant with the ranking u can not listen to them


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

And I know I'm a noob you don't have to tell me. Don't be a douchebag


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

Fear_Wanderlei said:


> He K GSP TFO, also apparently what looked like made him tap out as well.
> 
> He beat everyone's golden boy and made him look bad, he deserves to be #1 until beaten, then we can analyze then.


Using that logic, Randy Couture should at least be # 2.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Are you on Crack Your LHW division picks are way off. Shogun would **** liddell. Liddell is #3 at best. Look at what Jackson did to chuck and then look how shogun raped Jackson.
> 
> 
> "Cant take the heat stay out of the kitchen"


That would almost make sense, except look at what GSP did to Hughes, then look at what Serra did to GSP. That comparison you made doesn't hold any validity. Liddell lost to Rampage back then like he did......doesn't mean it will happen the same again. Just like if Rampage and Shogun fight again. It's a fight....never know till the show


----------



## EMPEROR (Apr 5, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Are you on Crack Your LHW division picks are way off. Shogun would **** liddell. Liddell is #3 at best. Look at what Jackson did to chuck and then look how shogun raped Jackson.
> 
> 
> "Cant take the heat stay out of the kitchen"


:thumbsup: Shogun will kill Liddell!!!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Finally someone agrees


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

MMARocks said:


> Using that logic, Randy Couture should at least be # 2.


Actually, not using that logic. Two different organizations, different fights, etc...

Nice try though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Regaurdless of the Jackson liddell fight Shogun is still way better than liddell on the ground and standing up. Chuck is lucky striker with heavy hands and he hasn't gotten better he's still the same fighter. The only thing that will be different about the Liddell Jackson fight is going to be the cage which chuck will be able to use to defend takedowns rather than the ropes in pride


You couldn't be anymore completely wrong.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Regaurdless of the Jackson liddell fight Shogun is still way better than liddell on the ground and standing up. Chuck is lucky striker with heavy hands and he hasn't gotten better he's still the same fighter. The only thing that will be different about the Liddell Jackson fight is going to be the cage which chuck will be able to use to defend takedowns rather than the ropes in pride


You really knwo your stuff? Or as it looks like to make assumptions. Liddell is only a lucky striker? I'm sure he is where he is from lucky strikes. Some fights a guy gets a lucky strike, but they will not get lucky strikes for damn near every fight.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

*#1 Welterweight Fighter in the World: Matt Serra*


LMAO...


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Are you on Crack Your LHW division picks are way off. Shogun would **** liddell. Liddell is #3 at best. Look at what Jackson did to chuck and then look how shogun raped Jackson.
> 
> 
> "Cant take the heat stay out of the kitchen"


That fight was years ago, i dont think Liddell is too scared especially after the eastman fight.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Are you on Crack Your LHW division picks are way off. Shogun would **** liddell. Liddell is #3 at best. Look at what Jackson did to chuck and then look how shogun raped Jackson.
> 
> 
> "Cant take the heat stay out of the kitchen"



thats funny


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

Fear_Wanderlei said:


> Actually, not using that logic. Two different organizations, different fights, etc...
> 
> Nice try though! :thumbsup:


So you think everyone on the WW list is in the same organization? All the lists are mixed.
Nice try though. :laugh:


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

why the hell is Sherk not listed in the lw top ten that drives me freaking crazy.


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

That list is a joke every week.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree with the heavyweight rankings, LHW rankings, ...middleweight rankings is a little iffy, welterweight rankings is ridiculous. Sean Sherk should be on the top 10 lightweights...

I dunno how Serra is number 1, hes beaten ONE elite fighter and now they consider him the best at 170. Nick Diaz beat Takanori Gomi and he didnt even get a spot ahead of him on the LW rankings...

I don't get it...


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

MMAWeekly rankings are a joke


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

> 6. Tim Sylvia



BWHAHAHAHAHA
Put a 1 in front of that 6 and I would agree.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

take off alek

move up hunt
add vera....hw fixed


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

who would you guys put at #1 WW in the world right now? alot of you are disargeeing with putting serra there but i dont think after that fight GSP deserves to be #1 and obviously we arent putting hughes back at #1


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

these rankings are IMO how they should be

HeavyWeight Division (over 205 pounds)

1. Fedor Emelianenko
2. Mirko CroCop
3. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
4. Josh Barnett
5. Randy Couture 
6. Tim Sylvia
7. Andrei Arlovski
8. Mark Hunt
9. Fabricio Werdum
10. Aleksander Emelianenko

Light HeavyWeight Division (205 pound limit)

1. Chuck Liddell
2. Mauricio Rua
3. Dan Henderson 
4. Wanderlei Silva
5. Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou 
6. Ricardo Arona 
7. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
8. Quinton Jackson 
9. Kazuhiro Nakamura
10. Tito Ortiz

MiddleWeight Division (185 pound limit)

1. Paulo Filho
2. Dan Henderson
3. Anderson Silva 
4. Denis Kang
5. Rich Franklin
6. Matt Linland
7. Robbie Lawler
8. Frank Trigg
9. Kazuo Misaki 
10. Nathan Marquardt 

WelterWeight Division (170 pound Limit)

1. Matt Serra
2. Georges St. Pierre
3. Matt Hughes
4. BJ Penn 
5. Josh Koscheck
6. Diego Sanchez
7. Karo Parisyan
8. Jon Fitch
9. Jake Shields 
10. Carlos Condit

LightWeight Division (160 pounds and lower) 

1. Hayato "Mach" Sakurai 
2. Sean Sherk
3. Nick Diaz
4. Takanori Gomi
5. Gilbert Melendez
6. Shinya Aoki 
7. Norifumi Yamamoto
8. Tatsuya Kawajiri
9. Vitor Ribeiro
10. Joe Stevenson


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

HEAVYWEIGHT DIVISION (over 205 pounds)

#1 Heavyweight Fighter in the World: Fedor Emelianenko

2. Mirko Cro Cop

3. Randy Couture

4. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira

5. Aleksander Emelianenko

6. Josh Barnet 

7. Mark Hunt

8. Fabricio Werdum

9. brandon vera

10. Andrei Arlovski

i couldnt think of the rest...maybe coleman...theres not really alot of good heavy weights...barnets been caught on roids, hunt is just a puncher, arlovski is more worried about how his beard looks than the fight
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<

LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT DIVISION (205-pound limit)

#1 Light Heavyweight Fighter in the World: Chuck Liddell (duh)

2. Dan Henderson

3. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua

4. Quinton Jackson

5. Wanderlei Silva

6. Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou

7. Keith Jardin

8. Tito Ortiz

9. Forest Griffin

10. Ricardo Arona (normally i wouldnt rank him)

randleman would be on here if he could fight
rashad isnt to far off

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<

MIDDLEWEIGHT DIVISION (185-pound limit)

#1 Middleweight Fighter in the World: Anderson Silva

2. 

3. Paulo Filho

4. Rich Franklin

5. 

6. Denis Kang

7. Nathan Marquardt

8. Frank Trigg

9. Kazuo Misaki

10. 

i took lindland off cuz he is fighting heavy weight

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<

WELTERWEIGHT DIVISION (170-pound limit)

Matt Serra

Georges St. Pierre

Matt Hughes

Josh Koscheck



6. Diego Sanchez

7. Karo Parisyan

8. Jon Fitch

9. Jake Shields

10. Akira Kikuchi

i just tossed the numbers because theres no telling who the top 5 really is

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<

LIGHTWEIGHT DIVISION (160 pounds and lower)

#1 Lightweight Fighter in the World: Sean Sherk

2. Hayato Sakurai

3. BJ Penn

4. Takanori Gomi

5. Nick Diaz

6. Stevenson

7. Gilbert Melendez

8. Guillard

9. Tatsuya Kawajiri

10. Mitsuhiro Ishida

not an expert on the division but penn and sherk should definatetly be near the top

the list is a lil effed up, but its really hard to power rank fighters when there are so many fighting divisions and its hard to see them all fight


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

MMARocks said:


> So you think everyone on the WW list is in the same organization? All the lists are mixed.
> Nice try though. :laugh:


You're twisting what I'm saying and spinning it off as something else.

0-2, batter up


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

This is how I'd rank'em:

HeavyWeight Division (over 205 pounds)

1. Fedor Emelianenko
2. Mirko CroCop
3. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
4. Randy Couture
5. Josh Barnett 
6. Tim Sylvia
7. Andrei Arlovski
8. Brandon Vera
9. Fabricio Werdum
10. Mark Hunt

Light HeavyWeight Division (205 pound limit)
*Gonna get some heat, but I'm willing to take it for my bottom list.
1. Chuck Liddell
2. Mauricio Rua
3. Dan Henderson 
4. Wanderlei Silva
5. Quinton Jackson
6. Tito Ortiz
7. Rameau Sokoudjou
8. Rashad Evans
9. Michael Bisping
10. Vladimir Matyushenko

MiddleWeight Division (185 pound limit)

1. Anderson Silva
2. Dan Henderson
3. Paulo Filho
4. Rich Franklin
5. Matt Lindland
6. Nathan Marquardt
7. Denis Kang
8. Robie Lawler
9. Martin Kampmann
10. Phil Baroni

WelterWeight Division (170 pound Limit)

1. Matt Serra
2. Matt Hughes
3. GSP
4. Josh Koscheck
5. BJ Penn
6. Diego Sanchez
7. Jon Fitch
8. Karo Parisyan
9. Jake Shields 
10. Shinya Aoki(I know he's merely a LW, but he also can fight up, he's proven it.)

LightWeight Division (160 pounds and lower) 

1. Sean Sherk
2. Nick Diaz
3. Takanori Gomi
4. Hayato "Mach" Sakurai 
5. BJ Penn
6. Gilbert Melendez
7. Shinya Aoki
8. Tatsuya Kawajiri
9. Vitor Ribeiro
10. Norifumi Yamamoto


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Grotty said:


> That fight was years ago, i dont think Liddell is too scared especially after the eastman fight.


And what has changed about the way he fights since then? Nothing!


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> And what has changed about the way he fights since then? Nothing!


Every fighter has a style, that never goes away. How well rounded they get does change.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

shogun should be number 1..

his only real loss was his 3rd fight of the night.. and his other was from falling and dislocating his shoulder.. plus hes been taking out top ranked heavyweights


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

Organik said:


> shogun should be number 1..
> 
> his only real loss was his 3rd fight of the night.. and his other was from falling and dislocating his shoulder.. plus hes been taking out top ranked heavyweights


except for the fact that there are other better more experiance fighters...yeah he should be number one...if there werent other better fighters


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Fear_Wanderlei said:


> Actually, not using that logic. Two different organizations, different fights, etc...
> 
> Nice try though! :thumbsup:


It's the same line of logic though despite different organizations and fights.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

Organik said:


> shogun should be number 1..
> 
> his only real loss was his 3rd fight of the night.. and his other was from falling and dislocating his shoulder.. plus hes been taking out top ranked heavyweights


It was actually his 2nd fight, and Babalu was on his 2nd fight as well. Not only on top of that, he went on the beat Horn(a guy who some on here still like alot). Babalu almost went 3 fights the distance.

I've watched the fight several times, and Babalu took care of Rua. Wasn't a good fight on his resume to say the least.


----------

